# Terrified Betta?



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

I have a male betta in a 5 gallon tank. The filter has too strong a flow for him, so usually I cover the outflow with some mesh. Just now, the mesh came loose and so my husband put it back. That was when we noticed that our poor betta was freaking out! He was swimming along the bottom, jerking his body like he couldn't swim even though the current wasn't too strong after I replaced the mesh. 

Now he's just hiding between the java fern and his driftwood decoration. He looks very pale, his pupils seem constricted, and he's gasping a little. He won't move from that spot; he looks terrified for some reason. Could the current have injured him? Did my husband scare him when he reached in to replace the mesh? He usually comes right up to us... Help! What do we do if he's hurt?


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

OK, now I'm pretty sure he's injured and not necessarily scared... I just did a 10% water change and added some more aquarium salt. Is there anything else I can do for him?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Just keep the water very clean, turn down the filter if you can, don't decide to rearrange the tank or anything. Just try to keep him calm and his water clean and fish tend to heal quickly


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

hmm... i wouldn't even watch him, just in case he is scared


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Just as suddenly as his symptoms appeared, they disappeared! He's still swimming a little awkwardly, but now he can at least get to the surface. We had to drain the water to about half what it was, and he seems to be a lot better. Funnily enough, he seems to like it when we come near the tank. When we walk away, he swims towards us rapidly. I've been sitting near his tank, so he's calmed down a lot. (Who ever knew I'd have to have a bedside manner for a fish?)

Thanks for the advice, guys!


----------

